# Medidor de Inductancia con PIC



## clotorbes (Jul 29, 2007)

hola q tal bueno me gustaria saber quien me da una idea de como construir un medidor de inductancia por medio de un pic (cualquiera) y la salida tiene q ser por medio de un LCD..... todas las ideas seran bienvenidas gracias


----------



## miguelopez (Ago 9, 2007)

El pic puede ser cualquiera (te recomendaria el PIC18F452), lo que necesitas es medir el tiempo de respuesta de una red RLC (serie o paralelo) en la cual conoces los valores de C y de R (L es tu incognita). El valor de tiempo lo mides con cualquiera de los modulos TIMER que tiene el PIC y segun el modelo matematico de la red RLC que tienes puedes calcular el valor de L en funcion del tiempo de respuesta del sistema.

En fin, lo que debes tener en cuenta es que importa mucho el modelo teorico del sistema RLC para obtener una medida confiable. 

Otra opcion es construir una red RLC y excitarla con un voltaje alterno de frecuencia conocida y medir el desfase (con identificadores de cruce or cero) y segun el modelo teorico de impedancia puedes calcular el valor de L.

Espero te sirva la información....


----------



## carlosflr (Ago 9, 2007)

Una manera sencilla es que utilices un oscilador LC. Si dejas C constante, su frecuencia va a variar dependiendo del valor de tu inductor. Para el analisis matematico y detalles del circuito checa esta pagina: http://my.integritynet.com.au/purdic/lc-meter-project.htm

Te recomiendo que armes el oscilador primero y hagas pruebas de medicion de frecuencia dependiendo del rango de tus inductores a medir.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 10, 2007)

mira en el foro ya se contesto, hay uno llamado LCF basado en pic y atmel


----------



## masterk (Ago 21, 2009)

visita esta pagina:
http://py2wm.qsl.br/LC_meter/LC_meter-e.html

se incluye el el archivo .hex para el pic


----------



## Ferny (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola
Yo construí éste y funciona muy bien: http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html
Saludos

PD: ups, ni me di cuenta de que el tema era ya viejo


----------



## masterk (Sep 4, 2009)

e qui les dejo algo bueno:


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola miguel, compadre, necesito si es posible mas detalles sobre la red rlc, yo se usar los timer del pic, pero como mido el tiempo de retardo de la red, o se de alguna forma rlc debe estar relacionada con el tiempo


----------



## tritonsat (Ago 25, 2016)

Hola a alguien le anduvo por que ami no me anda bien me de error en la medicion,Gracias


----------

